
Starting your Startup - tangled
http://blog.getadmiral.com/starting-a-corporation/
======
nostrademons
Interesting that this details a number of administrative steps necessary to
found the "startup", but there's not a single mention of "product" or even
"project". Shouldn't you build something people want before starting a
business entity to sell it?

[http://blog.samaltman.com/projects-and-
companies](http://blog.samaltman.com/projects-and-companies)

